# Mason jars vs Tupperware



## GoGreyhounds (Aug 16, 2010)

Buying a kitchen for college. Am I better off getting mason jars instead of tupperware? I saw a bunch at WalMart for $5 for a case, in a bunch of sizes. I plan on making a few homemade things (balsamic reduction, sauces, etc) as well as storing leftovers. Kind of new to this. 

What do you guys use?


----------



## Alix (Aug 16, 2010)

Buy yourself some of the disposable Ziploc containers. That way you can reuse them as often as you like and if, by some horrible mischance, you accidentally shove something to the back of the fridge and it rots you can toss it with a clear conscience!


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> Buy yourself some of the disposable Ziploc containers. That way you can reuse them as often as you like and if, by some horrible mischance, you accidentally shove something to the back of the fridge and it rots you can toss it with a clear conscience!



I agree, Ziplocks are marvellous. Lighter, too.


----------



## GB (Aug 16, 2010)

Mason jars and Tupperware are used for different things. Mason jars are used for canning (airtight just once). Tupperware is used for an airtight seal that can be opened and closed over and over. 

The Ziplock suggestion is a good one, especially if you are on a budget.


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

Over in the UK here, Tupperware is quite expensive. Very nice, though. But I find for preseving food, Mason jars are handy because they will stack.

Incidentally, masons can be transformed into quite pretty garden lights...


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 16, 2010)

The cheaper copies of plastic containers like Ziploc are not that durable.  I've had the covers break the first or 2nd time I've used them.  I agree they're not expensive, but they also aren't durable.

We grew up reusing mayonnaise jars.  However, I'm a Tupperware girl mysef.


----------



## GoGreyhounds (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not really into canning foods, more like keeping fresh herbs fresh for longer; storing sauces, raw ingredients, chicken stock, lemon and garlic; and leftovers. 

Obviously I can't stuff pasta or chicken into a jar, so I'd need some sort of tupperware-shaped container. I know Pyrex makes a glass "tupperware" set. Maybe this should be a "glass vs plastic" thread?


----------



## missM (Aug 17, 2010)

GoGrey..., Since the advent of the microwave oven, lots of plastics,  whether they are Tupperware or supermarket specials are great kitchen storers and cookware.  As GB has already pointed out, Mason jars are for canning.
My advice is plastics, but be aware that you are buying a name sometimes, and that cheaper versions are just as servicable.    eg., Some years ago I bought a gadget called "Pappa's Hand" from my supermarket for minimal $$ which I still use regularly.    It chops, mixes, spins salads, is great for making mayo as it has a drip well.  I paid AU$8.99 for it.   A few weeks ago, I saw a Tupperware  exact clone which is priced at $AU$79.95.  
 Goodness me!!! 
  Am not knocking Tupperware as they have some great ideas, and I love my 'rissole" press and storer which I've used for years as I also do my cake storers etc.   
But look around.  If you are looking for freezer storage to microwave, think those packs of takeaway type  plastic containers.   They come is various sizes, are airtight, are dishwasher and microwave safe and are as cheap as chips.    
A warning! the decent ones have symbols that indicate whether they really are dishwasher and microwave safe.    Even some Tupperware  is not safe for microwave. But they tell you that when you buy it - or should.   
AND!! Don't forget silicone cookware.  What a fabuluous invention) No more cakes, meatloaves stuck to the bottom of the pan.  It even folds up so you can store it in your drawers)


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 19, 2010)

I store lots of things in  mason jars--leftover soup or stew, dried beans and rice and pasta, herbs--as well as using them for canning.  They are convenient, reusable, cheap, and resealable, and they last forever, or until you drop them onto the slab of marble you use for a trivet.  

They are glass and heatproof, no worries about migrating plastic molecules, so you can reheat your soup or stew in the microwave.

AND, they come in all sizes, from 4 ounces to quarts to the occasional half gallon picked up in a thrift shop.


----------



## velochic (Aug 21, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> I store lots of things in  mason jars--leftover soup or stew, dried beans and rice and pasta, herbs--as well as using them for canning.  They are convenient, reusable, cheap, and resealable, and they last forever, or until you drop them onto the slab of marble you use for a trivet.
> 
> They are glass and heatproof, no worries about migrating plastic molecules, so you can reheat your soup or stew in the microwave.
> 
> AND, they come in all sizes, from 4 ounces to quarts to the occasional half gallon picked up in a thrift shop.




I agree.  We are virtually plastic- (and paper-) free in our house.  I use mason jars for many different things other than canning.  What doesn't go into jars, goes into glass.  Yes, the lids are plastic, but I do my best to keep the food from touching it.


----------



## Frank 2022 (Aug 22, 2010)

GoGreyhounds said:


> Buying a kitchen for college. Am I better off getting mason jars instead of tupperware? I saw a bunch at WalMart for $5 for a case, in a bunch of sizes. I plan on making a few homemade things (balsamic reduction, sauces, etc) as well as storing leftovers. Kind of new to this.
> 
> What do you guys use?


 

I don't think it's good to store things like that in plastic, oil is used in 
the process of making plastic. Use tin foil.  I never freeze meat, I buy it
fresh.
Frank 2022


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 22, 2010)

All plastics are made from peto-chemicals,even those that food is sold in.  It is very hard to find non-plastic storage containers these days/


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 22, 2010)

I re-use a lot of containers. I save glass jars and plastic food containers to store food in all the time. Take out food can come in some pretty nice containers.

Better for the pocketbook and Mother Earth.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 23, 2010)

Tin foil is a bad idea for anything acidic--it eats holes in the foil.  Go for glass, and if you can find them at WalMart at the price you said, you are getting a good deal.  Buy the widemouth ones, so you can put a piece of chicken inside.


----------



## Claire (Aug 23, 2010)

I, too, would go with ziplock (Glad, store brands, all similar).  The jars are great for salad dressings and such, but the plastic bowls and lids are much more practical for leftovers and such.  Oh, for salad dressings and similar sauces?  Go the salad dressing aisle and you can get a free cruet with Good Seasons Italian salad dressing mix.  I prefer to buy the round Ziplock, Glad, whatever, containers over the square/rectangular shaped ones because I often freeze sauces, soups, stews, then pop the frozen stuff into a baggie so they take up less freezer space.  Since they are round, they are easy to pop into a bowl for the microwave oven or a pot for stove top thawing/heating.  

A huge recommendation I have for starting a kitchen is Pyrex measuring cups.  I have a 1 cup, 2 cup, 4 cup, and half gallon size and when I had to downsize (lived in an RV for awhile), I used them for mixing bowls and microwave oven heating.  Two of these (2 cup, 4 cup would  be starters) are inexpensive and very versatile.


----------



## kennith (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,
I would like to find out from household users of Tupperware and feedback  on the latest and the best from Tupperware especially useful in home  and family use. Looking on some home improvement and gift ideas for  Christmas. Do let me know where to find them, maybe an online site to  explore. Thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2010)

We use microwave / dishwasher safe plastic and mason jars. We also buy Hellman's mayo in 1.8 litre plastic jars that are very handy, but we don't use them in the microwave. My lumps of frozen stock go in those. They don't feel as cold as glass when you have to handle them.

My fridge is full of glass jars: pickled beets, stock, salad dressing, yoghurt, sour cream, etc. We used to buy some brands of pasta sauce that came in mason jars. The lids that came with those are easier to deal with than the two piece lids one uses for canning, but they fit mason jars.

I find that I use the clearer plastic containers most. I seeing what's in them.


----------

